# Army crawl?



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Ranger does the "army crawl" when he approaches people that he doesn't know. He even does it sometimes with people he knows. After he gets within a few feet of the person he stops the army crawl and immediately displays friendly body language. The problem is that he really scares people when he is in the army crawl. How do I stop him from doing the army crawl?

Thanks


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Does he have any obedience training? Can you tell him to heel?


Army crawling. That reminds me of one of the times one of my dog's decided I needed a refresher on humility and how to be humbled. She was completely leash trained. No problems at all. We were at a match and she walked around all day at the dog show with no problems. She was too young to be entered so was there for the match. We go in when they called her number. She army crawled around the ring. And I don't mean slowly, she did it at the same pace as an adult would have moved. The next thing I know the whole match stopped to watch in wonder as this five month old army crawled around the ring at such a fast pace. When she finally stood up the clapping and whistling was thunderous and my first thought was Don't! You'll scare her! But she just pranced even faster, tail wagging. It took a while for me to live down the army crawling puppy in the ring!


----------



## Romay (Jun 6, 2016)

@Deb I would have liked to have seen a video of this haha. You would think it takes more effort to army crawl than to walk briskly in a normal posture. Thanks for sharing, you made my night xD.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Deb said:


> Does he have any obedience training? Can you tell him to heel?
> 
> 
> Army crawling. That reminds me of one of the times one of my dog's decided I needed a refresher on humility and how to be humbled. She was completely leash trained. No problems at all. We were at a match and she walked around all day at the dog show with no problems. She was too young to be entered so was there for the match. We go in when they called her number. She army crawled around the ring. And I don't mean slowly, she did it at the same pace as an adult would have moved. The next thing I know the whole match stopped to watch in wonder as this five month old army crawled around the ring at such a fast pace. When she finally stood up the clapping and whistling was thunderous and my first thought was Don't! You'll scare her! But she just pranced even faster, tail wagging. It took a while for me to live down the army crawling puppy in the ring!


Funny story thanks for sharing.

Ranger doesn't pull or anything when he goes into the army crawl. He just walks next to me that way. I don't understand how to tell him to stop doing that. I am not a very good dog trainer or I wouldn't be asking. I am lucky because he is a very easygoing guy. Anyway I am just trying to figure out how to communicate that he shouldn't walk like that.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Rangers_Mom, have you done any obedience classes with him? If not, I would suggest one. I think you would have fun with him in one and it would help you with problems like this. He sounds like a very nice boy!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Deb what a funny story!Rangers mom you could try looping the leash behind his front legs,tucking the end under like a lasso and pull up.It kind of works like a harness.Put a command to it..Attention!(Opposite of army crawl,lol!)


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

dogma13 said:


> Deb what a funny story!Rangers mom you could try looping the leash behind his front legs,tucking the end under like a lasso and pull up.It kind of works like a harness.Put a command to it..Attention!(Opposite of army crawl,lol!)


Thanks for that idea. I will give it a try.


----------

